# Check out my "puppy"..



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

ound: Isn't he the cutest thing! :biggrin1:


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

Lol, too cute! Was Todd confused?


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

rdanielle said:


> Lol, too cute! Was Todd confused?


A little....he went in afterward and gave it a good sniff..lol
It's one of the extra crates that I use for my fosters and so it smells mostly like bleach right now.


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

He is very cute . . . how old? Does he belong to you? Looks like a great playmate for Todd!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

He's adorable! If I was just a little younger I'd get on the waiting list for one of those!! 


:biggrin1:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Awww and he has blue eyes too!


----------



## sweetlotus (Nov 26, 2008)

I love the gold coloring!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

hilarious eva.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I think he deserves a treat!


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> He is very cute . . . how old? Does he belong to you? Looks like a great playmate for Todd!


Aiden will be 5 in August. 
Yep, he's mine and he is Todd's best friend/worst enemy..lol


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Scooter's Family said:


> I think he deserves a treat!


 ound: I'm sure that he'd agree with you


----------



## TobyBaby (Mar 8, 2008)

so cute


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Hey! I got me one of those breeds too, Eva! Got it real cheap too. :biggrin1: (my 7 yr. old nephew) ound:

View attachment 21881


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

I have one too, but I don't have a picture like that. I've seen him in the crate though!
Cute!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Eva said:


> ound: Isn't he the cutest thing! :biggrin1:


Awwww he sure is


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

A grandkiddo, a standard poodle, and a Bandit in one kennel


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Eva, Aiden is absolutely adorable. I can't believe he can fit himself in there. What a cute picture!
Gina


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

so cute! How is his training coming? LOL.


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

I love all of the crate pictures...so cute! :biggrin1:


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Wow Jan, your family should be clowns in the circus. See how many can fit in a VW bug!


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

ROFL My four year granddaughter did this too. Pity I didn't have the camera handy.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

How cute. I hope he got a good treat for going in his kennel. LOL.


----------

